
Show HN: Twitch OBS Speech-to-Text Subtitles Plugin - ajb413
https://www.pubnub.com/developers/twitch-tv-obs-subtitles/?devrel_hn=stephen
======
ajb413
Source code is available on GitHub. Package is on NPM too.
[https://github.com/stephenlb/spoken](https://github.com/stephenlb/spoken)

